# Blazing Dragons (and #BDRevolution)



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys.
A little particular subject because I am talking about a Canadian-British franchise that is both a game and a tv show. Some people think the tv show came first and that the game was an adaptation because the show got released on September the 9th of 1996 and the game on October the 3rd, and others think of the contrary as the game is slightly more famous, but actually both of them were produced at the same time after one of their 2 creators' plot, Terry Jones (the one from the Monty Python), of a spoof of Arthurian legends with anthro dragons as the knights and humans as the villains in the same spirit as Monty Python's Holy Grail, and after the second creator's bible of characters, Gavin Scott, who game characters' names and main role traits ; none of the 2 productions (Nelvana for the cartoon, Crystal Dynamics for the game) talked together, so the 2 results are very different (not the same story, not the same charadesigns nor anatomies for the dragons, not the same personalities, not the same relationships, missing characters and extra characters) yet very similar, as the humor and atmosphere are the same and make them some sort of Python cartoon and game in their way.
I am of  course speaking of Blazing Dragons.
A franchise that is witty, hilarious, scalie (of course B) ), full of puns, historical/litterature/adult/pop culture references, and of good quality, both show and game are as great as each other, with as main protagonist the young dragon squire and iventor Flicker trying to become a knight, as his master the jerky and macho Sir Lounge(a)lot and as love interest the pretty yet smart Princess Flame, in the castle of Camelhot ruled by the princess' father the old King Allfire, who used to be a heroic dragon but now just sits on his throne and ignores the stupidity of his Knights of the Square Table and doesn't know Flicker saves the day generally from the humans who want Camelhot.
Unfortunately, because of its adult humor (a LOT of sexual jokes, hidden swears and some characters to be implied not to be straight ; in both game and cartoon), the franchise got boycotted by the censors. The show got broadcasted at hours children were supposed to be already asleep and many scenes were cut (even whole episodes !) and wasn't broadcasted in America until the show ended in 1998 after only 2 seasons, the 2nd season's format and visual quality having changed to adapt to the cut budget, and ended even if a 3rd season was planned. It got broadcasted in American only at the start of the 2000's, with the heavily cuts scenes, and got broadcasted and translated in other countries too but fortunately with the Canadian cut so not as much censored (even if the REAL uncut version, the British one, is extremely rare and available in a few rare VHS fans are still looking for nowadays, like me). As for the game, it got slightly less censor so it's slightly more famous, but it still had not that much publicity, so a sequel, that was implied to happen in the ending credits, never did.
Last year, I met (through the computer) for interviewing her the former story editor of the show Erika Strobel, and we quickly became friends. It was the first time she got interviewed and loved to work on the show and would have loved to write for it again, she still had ideas and wanted a 3rd season. So seeing my enthusiasm, she told me I could make a BD Revolution, and that maybe if I gathered fans and talked with the creators it could work. 
This is how the project (and the hashtags) #BDRevolution or #BlazingDragonsRevolution was (were ?) born. It consists in giving a justice to the franchise by bringing back old fans, converting new fans, watching and sharing videos of let's plays or episodes (game on Youtube and Dailymotion, in French and English. Cartoon on Youtube in English and Spanish, on Dailymotion in French, German and Spanish, on Vimeo in French, on Kisscartoon in English), buying the game (PS1 or Sega Saturn), making Let's Plays, making SFW (and also no non-canon ship) fanwork in any form (fanart, fics, stamps, shitposts, publicity, fanvideos) with the hashtags in the description or on it... in short making the franchise and the fandom more famous to show it as a proof to the creators it HAS success. It is small and had been on hold for years, but since last July, it became still relatively small, but very active however and not on hold anymore, and actually a new fan is converted approximatively every 3-4 weeks ! There exist many pages about the project, I made almost all of them except one a friend I converted made (all of them are on my profile description) : his facebook page has 61 likes, mine 42 with 44 watchers, my DeviantArt fanclub 94 members (counting me and ly friend who is contributor) with 96 watchers and my Tumblr blog 41 followers. Literally only yesterday, 3 new Facebook likes happened !
I tried to contact Gavin Scott's agent, but he never answered me. I tried about 5 times but I am determined and never gave up. I also contacted Terry Jones' agent's assistant, who told me he was busy but that she would pass the message to him, but unfortunately, only 2 weeks later the world found out he got diagnocized with dementia. Ouch. I didn't dare to contact more afterward. But I don't give up ! And the other fans neither.
Actually, other people who directly or undirectly worked on the show support it and would like to see it work : Jocelyn Hamilton (former producer of it), Larry Jacobs (former animation director of it, and now a friend), Michael Bass (actually didn't work on the show but in Nelvana ; still he told me he would have loved to because he was interested by the concept but he was asigned to another show), Patricia Burns (a friend of Erika Strobel and who worked in Nelvana), Gilbert Lévy, Olivier Jancovik and Antoine Tomé (3 French voice actors) and some others who worked on the show but whose name I don't know as I just met them in a video call support it, I tried to contact other French and English voice actors and the background painter, and also a French voice actor and a scripwriter of the video games, but I am waiting for an answer. Still it it slowly taking a form.
Unfortunately, Erika Strobel passed away in March, not being able to ever see the result if it ever works. Which gave me and the fandom more determination to revive the franchise, for it but now also for her who will never be able to write for it again althought she wanted. Rest in Peace Erika.
In short, Blazing Dragons is a great franchise that has been unfairly ended, but there is a burning (lol, no pun intended) chance for it to exist again, the project is slowly, but certaintly surely growing and bringing more and more people.

That aside, who is interested, and who already knows the show or the game ?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 29, 2017)

What a wall of text! Haha. I feel bad for not writing as much.

Anyway. I bought the game one day because I saw that someone from Monty Python worked on it. The game was good, but I got stuck and was never able to finish it. Mostly because I don't have time, sadly.

A year later, I learned about the show. I would say it has some potential, but it probably didn't hook me as strongly as it did you.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> What a wall of text! Haha. I feel bad for not writing as much.
> 
> Anyway. I bought the game one day because I saw that someone from Monty Python worked on it. The game was good, but I got stuck and was never able to finish it. Mostly because I don't have time, sadly.
> 
> A year later, I learned about the show. I would say it has some potential, but it probably didn't hook me as strongly as it did you.


Yes I thought giving as much text as possible was required to justify myself about the subject haha.
Well I watched the show when I was 9 and 10, I found it by channel hopping, and when I saw ANTHRO DRAGONS PARODYING ARTHUR I got hooked as you say. Oddly, I forgot about it, ande found out about it again last year, march 2016, when I found a review of the show. It got me good. And when I watched again... it was even better and funnier as I grew up ! I found about the game only at this moment and was OUTRAGED people DARED to know more about this thing that didn't even look like it, but I gave it a chance and watched a Let's play and now I love it as much as the cartoon.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

Edit of last minute : one of the English voice actors' agent (the agent is Taylor. The actor is Aron Tager) told me he is going to tell him about it and is sure he would love it !


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 1, 2017)

Edit of last minute : a voice actress of the original/English dub, Stephanie Morgenstern, now supports #BDRevolution !


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2017)

Blast from the past...I loved this show when I was a kid..I miss the 90's.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Blast from the past...I loved this show when I was a kid..I miss the 90's.


Aaaah, this show is just so amazing, so is the game ! I watched it when I was 9 and 10, but completely forgot about it until March 2016 (when I found out about the game too), I don't know how !


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jul 15, 2017)

Edit of last minute : a voice actor of the game, the first person who worked on the game to support the project !
And not any...
CHEECH MARIN


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Aug 2, 2017)

If some fanartists are interested, until the 15th of August there is a contest on DeviantArt (you don't have to be a Deviant, you can post it anywhere and precise) to celebrate the 100th members (and there are 111 now !) camelhotssquaretable.deviantart.com: Contest 100 members


----------

